# Orchids for Terrariums/Vivariums - LIST



## Mywebbedtoes

This comes up from time to time, "what orchids work well in a vivarium"?

The following is from a list a top orchid grower put together for terrarium appropriate plants. They are based on appropriate size (not too big), lower light requirements, appeal of foliage, and frequency and longevity of blooms. Hope this is helpful.

Angraecum distictum
Brassavola nodosa
Cayyleya forbesii
Cattleya Luteous Forb
Cyclopogon lindleyanum
Dendrobium capituliflorum
Dendrobium kingianum
Dendrobium prenticei
Dendrobium funalis
Encyclia cochleata
Encyclia maculosa
Epidendrum porpax
Keferstenia laminata
Laelia dayana
Lockhartia lunifera
Ludisia discolor
Masdavilla - warm growing. I can attest that warm growing Masdavilla do very well for me and bloom almost non-stop once settled.
Maxillaria friedrichsthalii
Miltoniopsis roezlii
Neofinetia falcata
Oncidium varigatum
Paphiopedilum maudiae
Phalaenopsis equestria
Phalaenopsis fasciata
Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) grobyii
Potinara Hoku Gem "Spots"
Restrepia striata
Scaphosepalum verrucosum
Sigmayostalizx radicans
Sophrolaeliocattleya Ark Angel
Sophronitis cernua
Stenia pallida
Stennoglottis longifolia

I would add
Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) brighamii 
Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) tribuloides 

Most of these can be obtained from said grower. Please PM if you are interested in their contact info.

Please add to this list if you have further suggestions. Hopefully we can get a nice catalog of orchid choices. Please correct me if any of the above is incorrect.


----------



## flyangler18

A few humble additions:

Encyclia polybulbon (blooms regularly for me)
Macodes petola
Vanilla planifolia

This would be an excellent sticky.


----------



## Jeff R

Lepanthes calodictyon
L. saltatrix
L. tanticulata


----------



## AaronAcker

Would be really nice if some of the members who are fortunate enough to have orchids in their vivs, could post some pictures of some of the specimens that do really well for them. I second the sticky!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

AaronAcker said:


> Would be really nice if some of the members who are fortunate enough to have orchids in their vivs, could post some pictures of some of the specimens that do really well for them. I second the sticky!


http://www.dendroboard.com/member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic37058.html

Warm growing Masdavilla and Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) grobyii. I also have a picture of a Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) brighamii in the "Tis the Season..." thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic16344-1125.html#p274553


----------



## KeroKero

I think there is an important twist to Orchids in the terrarium/vivarium that is often skipped in these posts... whether they are terrestrial or epiphytic/lithophytic. This can make a big difference in if they should be used in certain terrariums...

The jewel orchids - Ludisia, Macodes, Anoectochilus, Dossinia and tropical Goodyera - are all generally terrestrial, low light, decent humidity that can handle lower air circulation plants that like to ramble over cage furniture, and with generally nondescript flowers. They vary in size from a couple of inches to leaves bigger than the palm of your hand. The most available species (L. discolor, M. petola) tend to do well in terrariums with PDFs, with a lot of other species becoming more available on the market that seem to do well too (but are a bit touchier).


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

KeroKero said:


> I think there is an important twist to Orchids in the terrarium/vivarium that is often skipped in these posts... whether they are terrestrial or epiphytic/lithophytic. This can make a big difference in if they should be used in certain terrariums...


True. I tend to use almost all epiphytes in areas that drain very well such as branches. Although I have had good success with my Masdavilla in planted baskets on the backwall, but again, this is an orchid that tends to like a bit more moisture than some. I suspect that most people's failing with orchids is moisture issues, simply too wet. I hand mist and therefore can control the orchids wetness from day to day. Few orchids like it soggy.


----------



## KeroKero

I don't think it's just too wet, but air movement. A number of epiphytic orchids prefer nice wet air... as long as it's moving. Have it stagnant, water starts building up on them, and they rot. Even a jewel orchid isn't a fan of having water sitting on it for long periods...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That is true. I guess I ment more moisture build up, as in orchids not getting a chance to ever dry out, whether that is from over watering or lack or air movement. I do not use any fans in my tanks, but they are in rooms with good air movement and I make sure I do not over water. I still have a feeling some just mist too much. The hand misting allows me to skip spots that are still moist.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I would like to add a list of warm growing Masdavilla. Many Masdavilla need cooler temps and would probably not thrive in a terrarium/vivarium setting. There are however several warm growing Masdavilla that will enjoy the conditions of a warm tank. I own a few of these.

Masdevallia floribunda 'yellow' 
Masdevallia floribunda (tuerckheimii) 
Masdevallia Ibanez Behar 'Orange Manalishi' 
Masdevallia Ibanez Behar 'Pretty Pink' 
Masdevallia Ibanez Behar 'Speckles' 
Masdevallia Pixie Shadow 
Masdevallia Pixie Treasure 'Antique Gold' 
Masdevallia pyxis 
Masdevallia torta 

Also adding...
Restrepia brachypus


----------



## littlefrog

Restrepia brachypus for sure, that is a weed in a tank. I think I'd quibble a bit about some of the suggestions so far, although as with anything it depends entirely on your tank and the conditions in it. Most maudiae type paphs (there is a Paph. Maudiae, but there is a very large group of similar hybrids that are all called 'maudiae type') will get far too tall for most tanks, unless they are good sized verts. It isn't the plant, but the flower spike. Same with Enc. cochleata. And I'm not sure Dendrobium kingianum will bloom in a tank (it will grow), they usually need a distinct dry rest to bloom well. But... You are limited by your imagination and the size of the tank, usually. I've seen lots of plants grown exquisitely in conditions that I would assume were instant death, orchids are adaptable plants.

Some plants I've tried with success:
Restrepia brachypus
Restrepia cuprea
Pleurothallis grobyi
Pleurothallis brighamii (I'm not using the new names yet)
Pl. baudioensis
Masdevallia floribunda or its hybrids
Pleurothallis racemiflora 
Pl. pubescens (these last two are taller growing, not really miniatures)
Acronia grandiflora (or any acronia species that stays small enough, there are dozens)
I think most pleurothallids will do well, actually... Even the 'cool growing' ones.
Cyclopogon spp..

Paphiopedilum wardii (very good grower in tank)
Paph. Psyche
Bulbophyllum bootanoides
Bulbophyllum flaviflorum
(any miniature bulbophyllum is an easy bet)
Neolehmaniana (Encyclia) porpax
Dinema (Epidendrum) polybulbon
Various and sundry mini-catts (Barefoot Mailman, Crystelle Smith, Beaufort Gold, etc).

Jewel orchids:
Ludisia discolor (grows far too well, in my opinion)
L. discolor var. alba 
Macodes petola (maybe too well...)
Macodes lowii
Dossinia marmorata
Anoectochilus formanosum 
Anoectochilus chapaense (gets a bit big)
Goodyera schlectendaliana
Sarcoglottis sceptrodes (might be big)

I'm sure I'm forgetting some that I've tried. I'm going to put some Aerangis in the next tank (biloba and citrata, for sure).


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Wow, great insight Rob! :shock:


----------



## allanschon

Has anyone tried growing Tolumnia? It seems like you should be able to grow them either on the background or on driftwood without much trouble, provided you had enough air movement.


----------



## Rodney

This is a great thread. I'm going to store all these in a file for future ref. for future vivs


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

allanschon said:


> Has anyone tried growing Tolumnia? It seems like you should be able to grow them either on the background or on driftwood without much trouble, provided you had enough air movement.


I would think yes. I have some Oncidiums that are just like many Tolumnia and they grow like weeds. I have them mounted on the back wall bare root. They get great flowers too!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I really would like to try some Trisetella species. Does anyone have any experience with this genus?


----------



## AaronAcker

I would like to add my two.

Haraella Retrocalla (have mounted on background and was recommended to me by a few orchid gurus to have bare root or loosely wrapped w/ sphagnum. 

Dendrobium "iki" larger than the other and have at the bottom of my viv in an orchid bark, coco fiber, peat moss mix 5:1:1


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Corpus Callosum said:


> I really would like to try some Trisetella species. Does anyone have any experience with this genus?


I cant say I do, but based on what has worked for me I would think they would do well if mounted on a good location.


----------



## Bob S

I am very jealous of you all that you are all able to have these plants in your viv. I have only one and wanting another. The wife just doesnt get it!! I put a Tolumnia on a wood mount in flower in my viv on the side wall. It was in bloom allready,but branched out another spike of blooms from the first set. It came from a bloom that did not bloom. If that makes sense. A air plant broke loose and took out the spike. It was a sad day like I lost a friend. It has been growing like mad so I look forward to more blooms. IMO it does great under but not next to the light, let it dry between watering and do not let any water sit on the plant. I am trying to get pics, but my landscape arts are much better than computer arts.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What does the wife not get? Orchids add so much to a tank.


----------



## Bob S

It's not just the tank for I have many orchids in there, a few around the house, and a awesome jap maple container garden. She does'nt get the love for natures beauty as I and others do.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I have friends like that. I am the "plant guy", ha ha. Being younger I guess tha makes me odd compared to a lot of others. Who can look at an orchid and not love it?


----------



## DrSalsa

Great thread!!
I would like to add a couple of other orquids:

Oerstedella centradenia, small sized plant and leaves and pretty pink blooms in late winter. 

and Bulbophyllum equinolabium, which I dont grow for the flowers, way too big and smelly, but I love the leaves, and is doing just fine by the edge of a waterfall.


----------



## Toad and Bun

Corpus,

I have Trisetella cordelinae (spelling?) growing in my bathroom. It is small (the leaves are only 3/4 inch long), with relatively delicate leaves. They almost all dropped off when I bought it. I tried everything to get it going again and was unsuccessful until I began misting, basically watering, two-three times a day. It wants to be super wet, but I'm afraid it might be a bit delicate for frogs, at least any bigger ones... I think it would otherwise be an ideal viv plant. 

If you have any more questions, just ask.

Matt


----------



## Groundhog

Before I compliment everyone on this most useful thread--forgive me, but as I am 3X older than everyone else here: what, may I ask, is a "sticky?"

Now, allow me to compliment everyone on this most useful thread :lol:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

A "sticky" is a thread that is specially marked my the moderators so that others can easily find it. Usually there is a thread at the top of each forum section that contains sticky threads on topics people find useful. I think this would be a nice sticky thread because the topic comes up a lot.


----------



## MissEry

I was looking through this thread and was surprised not to see " Schoenorchis fragrans". it will grow no bigger than the size of a quarter. I have not had it in my viv for to long, but it seems to be doing great.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

MissEry said:


> I was looking through this thread and was surprised not to see " Schoenorchis fragrans". it will grow no bigger than the size of a quarter. I have not had it in my viv for to long, but it seems to be doing great.


Awesome orchid, I have one on it's way to me and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Yeah very cool Orchid. This list is cartainly not complete, nor could it be. Thanks for the add.


----------



## UmbraSprite

All,

The orchid breeder who provides me with my supply is very small and may be open to catering to our terrarium needs. The plants I currently offer are her recommendations for the terrarium but I would love to see a condensed list come out of this thread that I could run past her. 

Thanks!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

adding..
Maxillaria minuta
Epigeneium amplum

and a bit larger..
Stenocoryne aureofulva


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very cool additions Michael.


----------



## AaronAcker

I like the idea of posting pictures of the orchids IN our vivs  so I guess I'll be the first....
Both of these are in my Imitator Exo:

http://www.dendroboard.com/member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic37060.html

Dendrobium "iki"









Haraella Retrocalla (quite the mini! )


----------



## Toad and Bun

Just thought of another... Leptotes bicolor

I haven't put it in a viv yet, but it likes to be moist. I have one that's getting ready to bloom and I'll put it in later.


----------



## markbudde

Dendrobium moniliforme "Fairy Princess" from Rob at Littlefrog Farm. I've only had it 4 weeks but it is doing great.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Interesting Mark. Looks very similar to the un-named orchid I just had open up. Is it scented?


----------



## markbudde

I didn't notice a scent, but who knows about my nose. :wink:


----------



## Toad and Bun

I've been wondering about keeping/flowering deciduous Dendrobium spp. in the terrarium (which I assume this is?); They typically need a winter rest. I have Dendrobium denudans in my "plant-bathroom" which I continued to water as usual and its doing well (it does get less light) so I'm a bit skeptical about the winter rest bit. However, it did get less sunlight. These make great houseplant orchids.

I plan to add it to my new viv and in a year or so we'll know how well it went  

Matt


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Keep us posted. I can not comment as to wheather or not it will work.


----------



## phearamedusa

Toad and Bun said:


> I've been wondering about keeping/flowering deciduous Dendrobium spp. in the terrarium (which I assume this is?); They typically need a winter rest. I have Dendrobium denudans in my "plant-bathroom" which I continued to water as usual and its doing well (it does get less light) so I'm a bit skeptical about the winter rest bit. However, it did get less sunlight. These make great houseplant orchids.
> 
> I plan to add it to my new viv and in a year or so we'll know how well it went
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

I don't have this deciduous Dendrobium sp. I do however have a Delicatum that's under a 430 hps light on a flood and drain hydroponics table along with Kingium(spelling, sorry not going into basement to get tag). Both bloom for me every year anytime from mid February(Kingium is in bloom now and the scent is all thru the house every time furnace kicks on, delicatum is just about to bloom, will post pics when it does). I don't give them a dry spell, they do get a cold spell through. In fact temps drop to 10 degrees C. in the winter, and have a high temp during the summer of 30 degrees ((depends on temp outside too) using a root cellar). I do supplement heat in the winter otherwise its just too cold for some of the other plants in there.


----------



## Toad and Bun

I bought my mom a kingianum (sp?) some time ago and it bloomed constantly in her house. It's one of those that beginners should keep, instead of phalenopsis IME. Great house plant, neat canes and floriferous, all with little "upkeep".

Unfortunately her cat ate it. Cats eat all of her orchids.

matt


----------



## Toad and Bun

Just scored 11 new orchids for the viv. Hoosier orchid is having a half off sale till end of April...

Aerangis Biloba
Encyclia bractescens
Epidendrum parkinsonium
Epidendrum peperomia
Masd. floribunda
Masd. rolfeana
Masd. "jiminy cricket"
Scaphosepalum grande (in bud)
Gongora galeottiana
Mazillaria crassifolia
Phalenopsis bastiani

I was surprised by how big the Maxillaria was... I'm also unsure if I'll have enough light for the E. parkinsonium. Otherwise, I'm excited about my selection... ready to get this thing set up to show ya'll.

Gotta go, tornados coming :shock: 

Matt


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Tornado? That sucks. Boda bing! Hope everything is OK.


----------



## littlefrog

I think the Epi. parkinsonianum will get too big, frankly. I have a few and the smallest is probably two feet long. Most are in the three to four foot range. They grow pendantly. Cool flowers though!!! I crossed one with a little stripey epidendrum a few weeks ago, if the cross takes it might make a cool viv plant. Years before those are ready, of course.


----------



## Toad and Bun

Yeah the epi is big... So is the maxillaria. I guess my research failed to cover that part. My terrarium is big and has a prominent limb jutting across the top, wonder if it could be "draped" maybe that would look too goofy. Think it would bruise or harm the plant? Also, this one needs a lot of light and I'm not sure it will get it if it isn't by the lights. If not I'll put it in my bathroom where I keep my other plants. It will be lonely in there soon when a bunch of the others go to the viv.

Too bad there isn't more info readily available about the foliage and pseudobulb characteristics. I assume this is because in the past many orchid enthusiasts had greenhouses and size wasn't such a factor. There are some really cool looking orchids even out of flower, but you don't see much about that. The Encyclia and Gongora I bought turned out to have really cool bulbs and leaves.

Matt


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Just got these..
_Sophronitis cernua
Meiracyllium trinasutum
Masdevallia herradurae_

And not sure how this one hasn't been mentioned yet..
_Mediocalcar decorata_


----------



## Toad and Bun

Sophronitis has a really awesome growth form and nice flowers. Mine is putting on new growth and hopefully will bloom this summer. I think it will like a little more light that it will get in the viv.

Meiracyllum is a new one to me, but looks cool! How big is this? The mediocalar is fun too, it reminds me of those goldfish plants.

Corpus, what do you have for ventilation in your tank(s)? I'm putting together my first one (a 56 column) and I'm trying to figure out how to maximize ventilation, but maintain relatively high humidity... 

Good use of italics, BTW! I'm just too lazy, but it's the right way.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Both of them are very small (1" leaves max, and short flower spikes). Some tanks don't use ventilation while other have varying forms of it. But that's another topic.


----------



## andy83

I currently have these in one of my viv's. Lighting is 192coralife(2x96watt) with the second bulb coming on for 6hrs during the summer and maybe 4 during the winter. I have a water feature and two computer fans for ventilation.

Barbosella australis - new in tank but putting on new growth
Brassavola cordata - been in the tank for about a year, good growth cycles and has bloomed(near top for light/ventilation)
Dendrobium crepidatum - fairly new to tank and putting out good new growth
Dendrobium loggissi - just put in there - new growth
Dendrobium - noid, grows alright and then looses leaves..has been there for a while(quite possibly too close to the waterfall) Dendrobiums _usually_ aren't the best in vivarium conditions.
NOID dendrobium? mini - putting on new growth, fairly new to tank
Epidendrum peperiomia(porpax) - new but should do well
Haraella retrocalla - new to tank and putting out new roots. placed near water feature in shade
Mediocalcar decoratum - new to the tank and doing alright so far

I'm going to try these in my next tank. They should do fine if well placed.
Angraecum calceolus
Pleurothallis allenii
Scaphosepalum rapax
Restrepia elegans
Restrepia striata
Macroclinium manabinum
Masdevallia infracta subs oscitan


----------



## Toad and Bun

Nice list, do you have pics of that tank(s)?

The future list looks pretty good by me! Tho, I don't have specific background with any of those species, they all are from taxa that generally would do well. 

I've been thinking of using the same lighting but from another company. Do you have heat issues?


----------



## andy83

I have the second bulb come on for maybe 6hrs or something like that in the spring/summer and a couple hrs less in the winter. The light is on a stand and the unit itself has two fans. I also ventilate the viv and have a water feature. I'm in a good temp range but if the ac unit went out in mid summer I might have to take the frogs out.

Here is a link to that vivarium w/pictures.
http://www.dendroboard.com/member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic39512.html 



Toad and Bun said:


> Nice list, do you have pics of that tank(s)?
> 
> The future list looks pretty good by me! Tho, I don't have specific background with any of those species, they all are from taxa that generally would do well.
> 
> I've been thinking of using the same lighting but from another company. Do you have heat issues?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

andy83 said:


> Dendrobium loggissi - just put in there - new growth


_Dendrobium loddigesii_ is doing really well in my tank. The show specimen I got it from was basketball sized, so it has potential to get large, but it roots from every branch/node so it's very easy to trim when needed. It has to be the fastest growing orchid I have so far, definitely likes being in a humid environment (I have it mounted but it never really dries out).


----------



## frogparty

Suprised noone has said anything about phragmepediums. Most of these south american slipper orchids are big, sure but p. bessae is small enough for a 55 or larger I'D say. And, they can take the wetness at their root system extremely well. Most growers will place their pots in shallow saucers of water to keep them perpetually wet. Otherwise I'd add pleurothallis microphylla. Cool mini mini with 1/4 inch round leaves with purple spots on the undersides. I want a lepanthes calydicton badly, but every place I look they are out of stock.


----------



## roberthvalera

Call J and L or andys orchids they have them.


----------



## earthfrog

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Please correct me if any of the above is incorrect.


Stenoglottis is spelled with only 'N'---that is all from the nerd who loved English class...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thanks earthfrog.  

Frogparty, I have one I am considering using, don't know if I will though.


> Suprised noone has said anything about phragmepediums


----------



## frogparty

I think they are awesome! The slipper orchids are my favorites, followed by restrepias.
Phrags seem like they would grow near terrestrial dendro habitat where they come from. Some can be grown as lithophytes also, so you have some mounting options. Or how about in a water feature? You can't get the roots too wet, so you just have to keep too much water from collecting in the leaf axils where they MAY cause rot, but haven't heard about too many problems. Seem s like they are found in splashy areas around streams a lot of the time where water would splash them. With good air circulation, though, rot shouldn't be an issue at all, especially if you have a couple hours for the lights to dry off any extra water in the axils before the lights go out. Can't wait to get started on my new viv soon and put pics in. Just got a mini brassolaeliocattleya "husky boy romeo" with 4" leaves on 2"pseudobulbs for a high and dry spot in there jand l orchids as well as andys has been out of the lepanthes the last couple of times I checked. I really like jand l. I know we can't pump up vendors here too much, but the little minis I got from them all had new growth and look great. Sometimes over the net you get bad suprises, it's nice to be stoked on what you get


----------



## UmbraSprite

Hey all...

I will have a selection of potted as well as cork/driftwood mounted orchids hand picked for terrarium use at NAAC. I don't have the species list handy but if you are interested in small orchids for the terrarium stop by the booth.

Chris


----------



## andy83

I acquired a few more viv friendly orchids. I'm going to put most of these in my next tank. They are currently growing in my plant rack that is pretty much vivarium conditions except that they have a little extra sunlight. I've had most of these for only a couple of weeks or so but they are all doing quite well since I've had them.

Bulbophyllum minutissimum "big" - can't believe I got this one
Epidendrum polybulbon - new growth/roots and bulbs
Epidendrum schlecterianum - growing
Masdevallia infracta subsp. oscitans - slightly new root development
Restrepia mucifera - new growth
Restrepia striata - doing good, throwing out a bloom


----------



## Toad and Bun

All of my Masd. love it so far... Also, my gongora is going to bloom soon; I think this species (probably the entire genera) like the terrarium conditions. I love the kind of root growth I see in all the "happy" orchids in my tank. Green and "fuzzy"!


----------



## swirlygig

Can we get some pics of these guys posted? I am looking for a hanging one and copy pasting in google is frustrating...by the time i get to the end i forgot which one i liked lolll..


----------



## Jaeger

Mods--any chance we could sticky this?


----------



## littlefrog

A good source for pictures of orchid species is Internet Orchid Species Photo Encyclopedia

You are on your own for hybrids...


----------



## bobberly1

I sugges this goes in the "good plant threads" pin. Who's with me?


----------



## Paul

Hi all, 
Thought I'd share a few more orchids that I haven't seen listed yet that have been growing well for me are:

Thrixspermum saruwatari 
Cymbydium dayanum
Chiloschista lunifera 
Robiquetia cerina (takes a while to get established)
Dendrobium jenkensii
Macradenia multiflora
Pleurothallis quadrifida
Chirropetalum retusiusculum

They all show growth but only the first has bloomed for me repeatedly in the year that my tank has been established. Winter temps. 65-80F, summer temps 70-85F. Humidity 70-90% but with good air movement. Hopefully a short rundown of personal growing conditions gives some idea of compatibility.

Cheers,
Paul


----------

